# Residency - Spousal Sponsership



## scuba ken (Jul 23, 2012)

I have been living in and working in canada on and off since 2005, I fell in love got married and am now going through the residency to Canada under the spousal sponsership, my forms are completed, just need a medical.
How long and complicated is the process ? my employer has a immigration lawyer doing the work on this.
I have been living here permenatly except "popping" back to the UK a couple of times per year.


----------



## scuba ken (Jul 23, 2012)

No responses ?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

9 months to a year if applying from inside the country.


----------



## scuba ken (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you, takes such a long time ?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

scuba ken said:


> Thank you, takes such a long time ?


Yes, it takes that long. Many people from inside Canada apply through Buffalo, NY, as it's slightly faster (I'm going to say 6-9 months?), but you have to leave the country and re-enter to activate your residence. We're in TO, so when my sister's partner applied, he applied via Buffalo and then when his residence was granted (took about 8 months), he just drove to the US for 5mins and returned.


----------



## scuba ken (Jul 23, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> Yes, it takes that long. Many people from inside Canada apply through Buffalo, NY, as it's slightly faster (I'm going to say 6-9 months?), but you have to leave the country and re-enter to activate your residence. We're in TO, so when my sister's partner applied, he applied via Buffalo and then when his residence was granted (took about 8 months), he just drove to the US for 5mins and returned.


I am going through the UK or that's what the company immigration lawyer says, so I will fly on the company jet for a weeks vacation to the UK and then re-enter for the card. Thank you for your responses, it's very ,much appreciated 

Have a safe day


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

We are using Wildy immigration based in Halifax, Nova Scotla but that'll be for people outside of Canada getting in I would think. Not many English businesses help you from this end x


----------



## scuba ken (Jul 23, 2012)

I am living/working/married and to all intents and purposes I have been a Canadian since 2005, just need the paper to supportthis wild and crazy claim. 
I am just playing the waiting game, I'm here and I'm staying here ! LoL


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

There's a good Yahoo group canadian_immigration that focuses on family sponsorship. VERY helpful community when I wanted to bring my husband from Australia to Canada in 2005.

We did it via the Sydney consulate and it was much faster than from inside Canada: 4 months from pillar to post.

Good luck!


----------



## scuba ken (Jul 23, 2012)

That's good advice, and is taken with thanks and gratitude.
The lawyers keep saying it's a "easy one" and "won't be an issue" but being in Law, I know sometimes Lawyers tell the odd fib ! LoL


----------



## jacquiejacqs (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey there, I had my medical done in the Uk and that was done pretty fast.
The same here, it can all be done in one day, hope this helps.


----------



## michelleRosales (Aug 7, 2012)

what u guys think, ill b coming from the phils.
My husband is fil-canadian. how long will it take for our petition application under spouse sponsorship? I have read it might take 9 months, will it take longer than that or possibly earlier?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

michelleRosales said:


> what u guys think, ill b coming from the phils.
> My husband is fil-canadian. how long will it take for our petition application under spouse sponsorship? I have read it might take 9 months, will it take longer than that or possibly earlier?


Are you applying from in or out of the country?


----------



## michelleRosales (Aug 7, 2012)

my husband is in canada right now but im here in the mid east. he will file our application in january in canada. im confused! Lol. Where else shld we file for it anyways? Tnx for the idea )


----------



## jacquiejacqs (Aug 6, 2012)

michelleRosales said:


> what u guys think, ill b coming from the phils.
> My husband is fil-canadian. how long will it take for our petition application under spouse sponsorship? I have read it might take 9 months, will it take longer than that or possibly earlier?


Hi there, it took us approximately 11 months from start to finish,mainly because of paperwork. We also did thus through Spouse Sponsership.You will need to get a police report/ckearence from your country of origin and from where ever else you have worked as in the country. For example, I'm from the UK, lived and worked in the Middle East so had to have Police Clearences from the UK, Abu Dhabi and Kuwait. Also each country is different as in what Canada requirements are.
The system takes as long as is needed, I don't think there is an easier route to be honest. We also did our own immigration instead of using a lawyer,much cheaper.
You also will need a medical.
Are you in Canada? Or still in the ME? You can still do the whole process from inside Canada,but bare in mind that you cannot stay any longer than 6 months at a time. Even then Border Control can be iffy about it, but if you have a return ticket they are fine.
Hope some of this helps.


----------



## jacquiejacqs (Aug 6, 2012)

jacquiejacqs said:


> Hi there, it took us approximately 11 months from start to finish,mainly because of paperwork. We also did thus through Spouse Sponsership.You will need to get a police report/ckearence from your country of origin and from where ever else you have worked as in the country. For example, I'm from the UK, lived and worked in the Middle East so had to have Police Clearences from the UK, Abu Dhabi and Kuwait. Also each country is different as in what Canada requirements are.
> The system takes as long as is needed, I don't think there is an easier route to be honest. We also did our own immigration instead of using a lawyer,much cheaper.
> You also will need a medical.
> Are you in Canada? Or still in the ME? You can still do the whole process from inside Canada,but bare in mind that you cannot stay any longer than 6 months at a time. Even then Border Control can be iffy about it, but if you have a return ticket they are fine.
> Hope some of this helps.


Ps... We started the process in Canada, as in my husband had to start the ball rolling from there, then I completed everything in the UK.
You can do it this way, it's probably easier as you are in the ME right now and not living in Canada. X


----------



## michelleRosales (Aug 7, 2012)

jacquiejacqs said:


> Hi there, it took us approximately 11 months from start to finish,mainly because of paperwork. We also did thus through Spouse Sponsership.You will need to get a police report/ckearence from your country of origin and from where ever else you have worked as in the country. For example, I'm from the UK, lived and worked in the Middle East so had to have Police Clearences from the UK, Abu Dhabi and Kuwait. Also each country is different as in what Canada requirements are.
> The system takes as long as is needed, I don't think there is an easier route to be honest. We also did our own immigration instead of using a lawyer,much cheaper.
> You also will need a medical.
> Are you in Canada? Or still in the ME? You can still do the whole process from inside Canada,but bare in mind that you cannot stay any longer than 6 months at a time. Even then Border Control can be iffy about it, but if you have a return ticket they are fine.
> Hope some of this helps.


Thanks jac.. Im still in the ME, i will b leaving soon for good, to prioritize our application. i dont have much freedom here thats why i cant start the processing of docs here. Im not allowed to go out alone w/o my husband and the canadian embassy here is far from my place. Yeah ive been informed that i will need a police clearance. Docs are ready actually wer just waiting til i get back home for the medical  wer not just sure if how long will it take before it gets approved. if it may take longer than 9 months can i go there as a tourist instead for the meantime? like 2 wks or more? I will be coming from the philippines then?


----------



## jacquiejacqs (Aug 6, 2012)

michelleRosales said:


> Thanks jac.. Im still in the ME, i will b leaving soon for good, to prioritize our application. i dont have much freedom here thats why i cant start the processing of docs here. Im not allowed to go out alone w/o my husband and the canadian embassy here is far from my place. Yeah ive been informed that i will need a police clearance. Docs are ready actually wer just waiting til i get back home for the medical  wer not just sure if how long will it take before it gets approved. if it may take longer than 9 months can i go there as a tourist instead for the meantime? like 2 wks or more? I will be coming from the philippines then?


Absolutely you can come and go as a tourist/ visitor, just check that you don't need a visit visa first. 
Also when you are in Canada and the papers are in the system you can apply for a work visa directly . But I believe the immigration papers must be in the system first.
Worth checking this out first.
But it's something I did, and my work permit came through before my Residency 

X


----------



## michelleRosales (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh wow! Thanks for that jac  actually my husband wants me to visit there if the application wont get approved in 6 months or so. ill try what u suggests. Thanks agaib


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

michelleRosales said:


> Oh wow! Thanks for that jac  actually my husband wants me to visit there if the application wont get approved in 6 months or so. ill try what u suggests. Thanks agaib


The work visa usually available once "approval in principle" is received. But at that point it's usually only a few weeks (2 or less months) before everything's done.

Whatever you decide, do not stay in Canada longer than any visa allows--they can annul the whole process. Very strict about this. 

I agree about the lawyer: unless there's something in your background that could present a problem (criminal record, having been denied entry to another country, a medical condition). 

Good luck!


----------



## michelleRosales (Aug 7, 2012)

jawnbc said:


> The work visa usually available once "approval in principle" is received. But at that point it's usually only a few weeks (2 or less months) before everything's done.
> 
> Whatever you decide, do not stay in Canada longer than any visa allows--they can annul the whole process. Very strict about this.
> 
> ...


alright. ill take note of that  we will go through the normal immigration process, what i mean is we wont be paying a lawyer for it anymore coz i heard its costly but the timetable is pretty much thesame. i was just doubting though if i will come from the phils and will b applying as a tourist for just a shortwhile to visit my husband, and might b unemployed might cause the denial of a tourist visa application for me. better yet i can always email the canadian embasy in the phil's for clarification.


----------

